# In FH8 weiche Schatten erstellen?



## sixfois (15. April 2004)

hallo alle,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in freehand 11 einen schatten erstallen kann? allerdings muß ich eigentlich auf dem stand von FH8 arbeiten, weil die druckerei keine höhere version hat. 

ich meine einfach einen grauen, weichen schatten, wie sie fotoshop darstellt. in FH11 gibts ja filter, sogar gaussches weichzeichnen und diesen effekt namens grund. aber 1. ist das viel zu ungenau, also läuft viel zu weich und viel zu weit weg von der schrift. wenn man die pixel rate auf 0,5 stellt, ist die darstellung fürchterlich unsauber und pixelig, abgesehen davon kann ich es eh nicht benutzen, weil ich fürchte dass die druckerei das so nicht drucken kann. 

ich hab schon bei anderen gesehen, dass teilweise einfach ein tif/jpg als schatten unter die schrift gelegt wird. das ist aber eigentlich nur ne optimale lösung, wenn der hintergrund einfarbig ist. bei mir liegen leider verschiedne pantone farben im hintergrund. deswegen mag ich auch kein tif draus machen, weil wenn ich die farben MIT ins tif packe, kann ich die ja nicht mehr einzeln genau definieren, oder?

bitte bitte, helft mir, 
ich werd noch verrückt deswegen...

LG sixfois


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. April 2004)

Stehen bei dir die Hintergrundfarben noch nicht fest, oder warum mußt du sie noch ändern können?
In Photoshop einfach die PSD aufheben so kannste ja immer wieder die Farben bearbeiten. Ich glaube aber das wenn man in Photoshop mit Pantone arbeiten will die Datei als DCS ausgeben muß (Photoshop-Hilfe ), oder du legst dir auch in Freehand CMYK/RGB Farben als Platzhalter für die Pantone an, sprich du nimmst 100% Magenta und bennenst die Farbe in „Pantone 871 C“ um wenn du in Photoshop nun an der Stelle wo „Pantone 871 C“ erscheinen soll auch 100% Magenta verwendest müßte die Druckerei eigentlich damit klarkommen (besser nochmal in der Druckerei deines Vertrauens nachfragen).
Ich habe zwar mit dem Schatten aus Freehand noch nicht so viel gearbeitet, aber Freehand erzeugt dir für den Schatten auch ne Bitmap-Datei die mir immer irgendwie komisch vorkommt , vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur einwenig nostalgisch und kann mich nicht daran gewöhnen das jetzt auch Vektorprogs EBV Funktionen aufweisen .
Ich schau mir die Schatteneinstellungen in Freehand nochmal an und wenn ich noch was zu deinem Problem posten kann melde ich mich nochmal!

Viele Grüße


----------

